# The light just came on



## hemi (Sep 30, 2005)

Well this is sort of a part 2 of the confused and frustrated thread I started. Any of you ever have one of the days or well better put moments that a lot of things just clicked? I was in class on Thursday and my instructor was going over the techs again. Well this time he slowed down and showed us how we change from say a neutral bow to a rear bow then back to a front bow and then back to a neutral bow all in side of one tech. Well it was like a light just came on in my head. A lot of things I was having trouble with just went away. I cant explain it but now when I practice I am less concerned with going fast and if I have all the moves in the right sequence. I just concentrate on a smooth transition from one stance to another and make sure I have my feet in the right position. I seem to be able to remember coordination set now something that was driving me crazy. And when I do the techs like grip of death, or dropping wing I seem to flow so much more smoothly. In any case I went from feeling frustrated and confused to excited and optimistic. Now I look forward to my next belt test and to going to class again. I have to admit I am still a little concerned about some of the things I face later (coordination set 2, Long form and stance set 2) but I have the rest of my life to get them down.


----------



## dubljay (Sep 30, 2005)

I remember the day the light came on for me.  I'm glad you have figured things out for yourself.  Keep working hard, nothing can hold you back.


----------



## MJS (Sep 30, 2005)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> Well this is sort of a part 2 of the confused and frustrated thread I started. Any of you ever have one of the days or well better put moments that a lot of things just clicked? I was in class on Thursday and my instructor was going over the techs again. Well this time he slowed down and showed us how we change from say a neutral bow to a rear bow then back to a front bow and then back to a neutral bow all in side of one tech. Well it was like a light just came on in my head. A lot of things I was having trouble with just went away. I cant explain it but now when I practice I am less concerned with going fast and if I have all the moves in the right sequence. I just concentrate on a smooth transition from one stance to another and make sure I have my feet in the right position. I seem to be able to remember coordination set now something that was driving me crazy. And when I do the techs like grip of death, or dropping wing I seem to flow so much more smoothly. In any case I went from feeling frustrated and confused to excited and optimistic. Now I look forward to my next belt test and to going to class again. I have to admit I am still a little concerned about some of the things I face later (coordination set 2, Long form and stance set 2) but I have the rest of my life to get them down.



I remember that first time as well.  In fact, there are times when it still happens.  Any time you learn something new, different, etc., those moments will happen.  

You're obviously having an easier time now, due to the fact that you're getting more familiar with things.  Anytime you learn something new, there will always be that slow period.  That is the idea...you want to get to the point where you dont have to think about something, but instead you just react.

Congrats and keep up the hard work!

Mike


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Sep 30, 2005)

You are likely to experience frustration and epiphany many times as you progress through Kenpo.  You will encounter difficult challenges, have periods where things are not working right, and times where everything just works.  It's all part of the journey and it is what makes any type of dedicated study challenging and rewarding.


----------



## Mark L (Sep 30, 2005)

I seem to recall being told early in my training that "In time the secrets will be revealed to you.",  source unknown and no doubt paraphrased many times by many teachers.  You'd think that after many years of diligent training the wizened old master would pull you aside and tell you all the cool stuff.  Not so, as OFK indicated the journey itself is the mechanism by which the secrets are revealed.


----------



## OC Kid (Oct 3, 2005)

Like I mentioned in your orginal thread..It will come together but what you have to be leary of is plateaus where you think your at a place where your not learning as much or learning anything.
Thats when most folks quit there art and go to another.

You will never quit learning even at the plateaus thats when you start perfecting your art and fine tuning if you will the techniques.
i am happy its coming together for you.
Good job


----------



## Rob Broad (Oct 3, 2005)

It is really neat the day the light finally comes on  and you discover exactly how far you have come in the dark.  Now don't look back, but instead forge ahead, and take your new found abilities and make yourself teh best you can be.


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Oct 3, 2005)

I loved the day that I looked back at my training for the first time and realized "Man I have came a far way" I really enjoy the tiger and dragon symbolism of the training journey. That when you first start your kenpo you are more like the tiger, wanting the physical prowess and speed of technique. But then as you train more you become more like the dragon who uses his wisdom to defy adversaries. We all strive to be both the tiger and the dragon.


----------

